# ZIMCO cycling clothing



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Has anyone purchased any clothing from this company? They sell on e-bay. Prices for shorts and pants look good but keeping in mind that you get what you pay for I thought I'd ask before I take a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

This thread may offer a clue.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=192649&highlight=zimco


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

I was checking on them a few weeks ago their bib shorts look very interesting but haven't got a reply on here. I think they manufacture the bib shorts for KB CycleWorks, the bib shorts looks the same.


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

I just snagged a pair of the tights for when the weather gets cold. Seem to fit me well, and the price was right. Won't know if they're worth a crap until It gets cold enough to use them though.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

*Did the pair you ordered have a chamois insert?*

Is it comfortable?


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Seem comfortable enough. I rode on the road today, but maybe I'll throw a bike on the trainer tomorrow and ride with them on in the comfort of air conditioning. They don't have a chamois so I'll be wearing them over my bibs.


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

No, but these look cool!


----------

